# Good jamming suggestions needed



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

I've got a new jamming partner and it's all good except neither of us sing. So I'm looking for some suggestions on what are good songs to play. We both play electric guitar, so one of us plays the rhythm and the other plays the lead, and then we switch. Right now we are doing the usual 12 bar blues stuff, and a couple of tunes like 'Little Wing' and 'Hey Joe' which are well suited to going back and forth. Any ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

"Happy Hour" by the Tragically Hip is a great song to stretch out on.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Hootchie Cootchie Man is always fun


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

bobb said:


>


Thanks! but we already do that!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Rockin In The Free World is fun and easy. E E E E E E E E D C then chorus G D C, to an A for the turnaround. Solo your brains out in E, as it works over the G too (as a major instead of minor, if I remember my theory). I like it because you can be as clean or noisy as you want and it still works (tho noisier is better). And if you're sloppy like me it still works (Neil Young joke there, I love NY lol). And it's uptempo from most blues stuff.

Another good NY jam tune is Down By The River.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

keto said:


> Rockin In The Free World is fun and easy. E E E E E E E E D C then chorus G D C, to an A for the turnaround. Solo your brains out in E, as it works over the G too (as a major instead of minor, if I remember my theory). I like it because you can be as clean or noisy as you want and it still works (tho noisier is better). And if you're sloppy like me it still works (Neil Young joke there, I love NY lol). And it's uptempo from most blues stuff.
> 
> Another good NY jam tune is Down By The River.


+1 to the above and even add "Ohio" to that list. Pretty much any classic NY/CSNY is fun to jam on with two guitars with/without vocals. The Stones, Tom Petty and Skynyrd's classic stuff is very jam-friendly, pretty much any southern rock/boogie like Allman Bros., etc is conducive to stretching out also. 

Have fun!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Years ago, we used to jam for hours with "House of the Rising Sun" - a great progression _and_ its in a minor key, so there really aren't any wrong notes.


----------

